# Halcyon River Diaries



## Geri (May 16, 2010)

Is anyone watching this? It looks very familiar, can't decide if it's Snuff Mills or not. Apparently they live in an old mill cottage, but I dare say there are a fair few around.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2010)

Geri said:


> Is anyone watching this? It looks very familiar, can't decide if it's Snuff Mills or not. Apparently they live in an old mill cottage, but I dare say there are a fair few around.




Yes.  Poor little duckling too scared to go down waterfall


----------



## Geri (May 23, 2010)

The baby moorhens have all died


----------



## user47632 (May 24, 2010)

I have made deliveries to them. Their garden is lush, very nice people too.  

I'm not normally into wildlife programs, but I've been enjoying this one.


----------



## Geri (May 24, 2010)

Scott J said:


> I have made deliveries to them. Their garden is lush, very nice people too.
> 
> I'm not normally into wildlife programs, but I've been enjoying this one.



Is it the River Frome?


----------



## nicksonic (May 24, 2010)

Geri said:


> Is anyone watching this? It looks very familiar, can't decide if it's Snuff Mills or not. Apparently they live in an old mill cottage, but I dare say there are a fair few around.



i certainly am, loving every minute of it


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2010)

Seems this river is the river Boyd, near Bitton.


----------



## selamlar (May 30, 2010)

You don't get Halcyon in the UK.  So there.


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2010)

You get kingfishers.


----------



## marty21 (May 30, 2010)

it's a sweet show

and I heart Phillipa


----------



## selamlar (May 30, 2010)

Geri said:


> You get kingfishers.



Not the same thing.


----------

